# Need Help



## NiyaAthul

Hello,

I am Niya Athul from India. I have applied for a course in November intake. I got the visa and COE. My class will start on 6th November 2017. Can i go to australia on September?

We can travel to australia before 3 months of class starting, right?


----------



## Varshika

NiyaAthul said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am Niya Athul from India. I have applied for a course in November intake. I got the visa and COE. My class will start on 6th November 2017. Can i go to australia on September?
> 
> We can travel to australia before 3 months of class starting, right?


Yes you can travel. Me too applying for November intake


----------



## juddyalex

Welcome to AUSTRALIA


----------



## pepeingles

Can you tell me if there are a lot of australian animals in Sidney?


----------



## Sumit pal

*Masters in statistics*

Hlw I am from india I want to study in Australia, i am graduated with statistics and mathematics, plss provide me college list for MSc in statistics.


----------



## Ismeria.B

Yes I think you can


----------



## kristinesalazar

Welcome to Australia!


----------



## Labi

Please I am currently in Cameroon struggling to enroll in an affordable school in Australia . Please could you send me the lists of the schools you came across?


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Good luck!


----------

